# Meet Gunner (pic overload)



## Brian22 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello all, I'm Brian, just recently got a GSD, he is currently 10 weeks. He is very outgoing and does not have the normal puppy fear that I am used to seeing with most other dogs. He was exploring the house within an hour of bringing him home and has already met tons of other people and a few dogs so far (he's done excellent with both so far).

He is very friendly so far and loves meeting new people, he will let them pet him/pick him up. He is pretty much potty trained and goes to the door when he needs to go out, but he will still find a patch of carpet if he is ignored when he needs to go.

Enough talk... here are the pics. He was between 7-8 weeks in these pics

























This can't be comfortable...









He fell asleep in my lap soon after i picked him up... He stayed like that for nearly 30 minutes 










Here are his mom and dad (it rained the night before so they got a lil dirty)

Mom (80lb silver sable)









Dad (103lb black/tan)










He is 9 weeks in these pics


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

He is soooooo handsome and cute!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG what an adorable puppy!!
I love him!
congrats and may he bring you years of happiness


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

He is very cute!!!! I am glad you got him out of those deplorable conditions!!!! He now has a good clean and dry life with you!!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I love his colors!! Congrats on having such a cutie!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He's a sweety! Take good care of him Brian.


----------



## Brian22 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am rather curious as to what his colors will look like when he is grown. I've never seen a pup with his coloring.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Very cute! Pups colors change from one extreme to another. Anybodys guess.. What's the Kennel and breeders name?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is simply adorable. Looks like a very bold happy little boy.


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

Dear God, those dogs in the kennels do NOT look happy at all.


----------



## Brian22 (Sep 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: FredDVery cute! Pups colors change from one extreme to another. Anybodys guess.. *What's the Kennel and breeders name?*


Someday Isle Kennels

The breeder's name is Kathy Chasteen.

Before I got Gunner, I bought another dog from her ( Kaiser ), but that dog had nothing but issues, and eventually got to the point where he would bite out of fear. My neighbors were scared of him, he would bark/growl and bull charge them ANYTIME he saw them, and he saw them at least 4 times a week. He was 4 months old when I got him, and I took him back when he was 6 months old. (He had spent his whole life in a cage with his mother and was never socialized)

Once he started biting (I was the only one who got bit) I took his butt back to the breeder and did an even exchange, I opted to wait for an upcoming litter after spending a little bit of time with both parents so I could get a very even tempered pup.


This is Kaiser, he was/is an absolutely gorgeous dog, but he had more issues than I was prepared or willing to deal with.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## DakotaSpirit (Jan 3, 2008)

I certainly wish you better luck with gunner than you had with Kaiser. I would have been a little leary about getting a second dog from the breeder after the experience with the first. He is a cutie though!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: vomonyxhausHe is very cute!!!! I am glad you got him out of those deplorable conditions!!!! He now has a good clean and dry life with you!!!!!


ditto. 

With the problems of your first pup and the reson for his issues.....IGNORANT dog owners who obviously care little for their dogs, I'd not get another from them.

Your pup IS adorable though.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

While I can't and won't comment on the kennel like I would like to. I will just say.. he is too cute!! reminds me of my first shepherd. Hope things work out better for you guys!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What did they do with Kaiser after you brought him back? GSD are territorial and protect their property. Some more intense than others, but he should not bite the hands that feeds him. 

Gunner is cute he will look like his mom I think.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

What a cutie pants. Good luck with him! Do you have plans to do a puppy class with him?


----------



## Brian22 (Sep 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWhat did they do with Kaiser after you brought him back? GSD are territorial and protect their property. Some more intense than others, but he should not bite the hands that feeds him.


It wasn't just the fact that he bit me (that was the deciding factor for me though), he would not let people approach him, he would hide and cower and start with submissive urination when someone walked up to him.. unless he just flat out ran away from them and barked and growled from a distance. Also I am one of those people that believes once a dog bites, there is a much greater risk of the dog biting again. And I couldn't forgive myself if he hurt a child. (as much as I don't like kids, I certainly don't ever want to see them get hurt by an ignorant dog owner)

She said she was going to work with him and see if she could make any progress with him. But I am guessing that if he doesn't get any better... she will be putting him down, or likely keep him to be bred. Since a puppy's temperament comes primarily from the mother. 

I am more inclined to think that she will keep him for breeding purposes unless she sells him to someone else.



> Originally Posted By: RuthieWhat a cutie pants. Good luck with him! Do you have plans to do a puppy class with him?


Yes he is going to be attending a puppy class, but I am waiting until he has had all his shots. (Most puppy classes wont even let you in the door until they are a certain age and have had all their shots.)

I've already taught him the basic stuff, so far he knows: 
sit, lay down, stay, come, drop it, shake, high 5, and roll over, and he is already accustomed to getting baths and getting his nails trimmed. 

He put up one [heck] of a fight the first time I tried to trim his nails, but after an alpha roll he calmed down and he learned that the calmer he stayed the more likely he was to get a treat, instead of just being praised. He still doesn't like getting his nails trimmed. But he will tolerate it without making too much fuss. I never will expect him to like it, but he does need to tolerate it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Brian22
> 
> ....or likely keep him to be bred. Since a puppy's temperament comes primarily from the mother.
> 
> I am more inclined to think that she will keep him for breeding purposes unless she sells him to someone else.


Oh isn't THAT lovely!















Terrible temperments can be inherited from EITHER parent. Not just the mother.

That is just what the world needs. Another dog with a bad temperment being bred.









Congrats on your puppy. 
But the "breeder", and I use the term loosely, is NOT someone that should be breeding dogs.

Also, Alpha rolling a baby puppy, or any dog for that matter, is NOT a good idea.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

perhaps instead of the alpha roll ... try just playing with his feet ALOT more. Touch his toes and nails alot if you can. If he tries to bite or squirm maybe redirect him to a toy he can chew and bite. Just in the meantime try to touch his feet as much as possible since he is displaying dislikeness there. 
I know my girl was such an alligator as a pup and hated her feets touched but after a lot of "conditioning" and positives experiences she now just lays completely still for her nail trims. Good luck! 

as this is a picture thread... I know I am not supposed to give training suggestions.. but hope it helps anyways.. if you need anymore help feel free to post in the appropriate thread. Hope this helps!


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck with your pup... One thing you need to look at is the rabbit wire you have to divide your crate. The ends need to be more out of the way than that in my opinion. That stuff will cut or stick a puppy given half the chance.

One more thing, please do not send anyone else to your breeder for a pup. She/He has no right to be breeding dogs with dogs in the shape she has them in.... With the shape her dogs are in she doesn't need to even have dogs.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Is it just me or do the hips look terrible on the bitch dog?


----------



## Brian22 (Sep 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: rapnek74Good luck with your pup... One thing you need to look at is the rabbit wire you have to divide your crate. The ends need to be more out of the way than that in my opinion. That stuff will cut or stick a puppy given half the chance.
> 
> One more thing, please do not send anyone else to your breeder for a pup. She/He has no right to be breeding dogs with dogs in the shape she has them in.... With the shape her dogs are in she doesn't need to even have dogs.


The wire has already been removed, I only had it there to prevent him from going to the bathroom in one corner and sleeping in another. He is potty trained now. (still cant hold his bladder for more than a few hours though)

And I can assure you, I will NOT be sending anyone to the breeder i used. 

And the mother's hips are good, the fur is just jacked up due to the rain and mud.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

If this is your first GSD just remember that it's a learning adventure. Pretty much everyone screws up the first time. Remember what you do right and even more what you do wrong.... 

And most of all, it's not the puppies fault. 


Good Luck.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Beatiful pup!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Brian22, Reason I asked, about the name of the kennel and owner is that no-one else go's there!! Conditions from the pictures is enough said about the dogs and kennel space. I don't care if it rained and was muddy, "Water" to drink should always be clean!! I can go into more about what I see in the other dog's there, but I won't.. Take care of your little one, he's adorable. Remember, Gunner is now part of you, and you are part of him... Good luck, keep sending progress pictures.


----------



## Brian22 (Sep 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: FredDTake care of your little one, he's adorable. Remember, Gunner is now part of you, and you are part of him... Good luck, keep sending progress pictures.


Oh I know, he is already spoiled and has all sorts of toys and treats and bones for his chewing pleasure, he has a clean backyard to go to. His food and water bowls are always cleaned and refilled when they need to be. He has a warm/cool place to call home and most importantly, he has a family that loves him unconditionally. I dont think he will ever know just how good he has it.

To be totally honest, I'm rather jealous of him... no bills, free food, rent, toys, people to play with, sleep all day... Oh how nice it would be.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

To be totally honest, I'm rather jealous of him... no bills, free food, rent, toys, people to play with, sleep all day... Oh how nice it would be. [/quote]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I wonder if this is Kaiser...the dog you returned? 

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?l...by%3D%26back%3D


----------



## Brian22 (Sep 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: myamomI wonder if this is Kaiser...the dog you returned?
> 
> http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?l...by%3D%26back%3D


Yup, that is him. Same birthday and everything.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! Your boy is unbelievably gorgeous!! So very cute!!

It is such a shame about Kaiser! I am so sorry to hear that he had such a rough life and is back in it again! There is a place on the website posted above that allows comments. I would post there and let people know what kind of "breeder" she is....and explain more of Kaiser's personality before someone ends up getting hurt by him from lack of knowledge and experience with a "special needs" GSD. He really needs a more experienced home that can help work on his behavioral issues...not a typical family home around kids and other animals.

Congrats on your puppy! Enjoy every moment...they are only little for such a short time!


----------

